# Loaches and Rasboras



## Willowsong (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a male betta (Jinx) in a 20 gallon high tank all by himself. My Fiancee would like a shoal of Harlequin rasboras (around 7-8) and I would like 5 Kuhli Loaches. 

Would Jinx be safe with these fish? aqadvisor.com said my stocking level is fine but I am putting the well-being of my baby first.

What are your opinions?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

A 20 high is borderline for kuhli loaches. I most certainly wouldn't keep them in anything smaller. A 20 high is as small as I would attempt to keep a betta with other fish. Whether or not it will work will be dependent on the betta. The kuhlis aren't going to cause any trouble, that is for sure. I can't imagine that the betta would have a problem with the loaches either. As for the rasboras, I've not kept them but based on others accounts of them, I would expect them to be a high percentage choice. You really won't know until you try, but it's definitely something that I would try and expect to work.


----------



## Willowsong (Aug 7, 2013)

Well I figured I have an extra tank if something goes wrong and I need to move the betta. And someday in the future I would like to upgrade to either a 30-40 gallon tank for the betta/loach/rasboras. 

Thank you very much for your information! It's a big help!


----------



## MyRedBetta (Oct 19, 2013)

Rasboras are fine, they are peaceful, need to be in a group of 5 or more


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have found the amount of cover is the most important thing when keeping tankmates. As long as the other residents have a place to dart during the occasional chase, they're fine.


----------



## Willowsong (Aug 7, 2013)

I will be picking up some hidey holes/drift wood and more silk plants before I get any tankmates. Just wanted to make sure my selection was a good one is all


----------

